# widened steelies???



## terbohhh (Nov 23, 2008)

i see guys with custom widened steelies and they look bad ass...how the hell do i do that?


----------



## markthree (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: widened steelies??? (nazilyfe)*

1. Get your hands on a set of steelies.
2. Take them to a wheel repair shop that does custom work.
3. Tell the people how wide you want your steelies to be.
4. Wait a week.
5. Pick them up and put them on your car.


----------



## terbohhh (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: widened steelies??? (markthree)*

thanks markthree, how much that cost about?


----------



## markthree (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: widened steelies??? (nazilyfe)*

Its about $100/wheel although that certainly is dependent on where you are getting them done.
I have seen people say as low as about $90/wheel to as high as $150/wheel.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: widened steelies??? (markthree)*

any people in the northeast thatll do it?


----------



## volksunited (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: widened steelies??? (Rmeitz167)*

damn you can tell im a noob didnt even know you can get the steelies donte like that. Do any one in the tristate where i can do that to my steelies


----------



## tdubbs (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: widened steelies??? (volksunited)*

bump for a good question. i'm interested as well.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

theres a few people that make em on here.. 
might take a lil bit of searching.. but ive see a few in the past couple years..
you might get lucky and find a set in the classifieds too


----------



## tdubbs (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xzanex)*

i've been looking around and havent turned up with too many answers. i suck at using the search i think.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://images.google.com/imgre...a%3DN
steveo27 <- PM this person.. Lewis Welding.. custom built widened steelies.. in PA!
http://forums.thecarlounge.net...11671
search is my friend .. and google


----------



## tdubbs (Mar 24, 2007)

thats the one i was looking for, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

